# Favourite Acoustic Guitar Size



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I chose OM as most versatile though I also own some of the other sizes


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Since having rotator cuff surgery OM's or Folk models are my favourite size, but I still keep a dred around. 

Brian


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for making the Poll happen!

Love my Dread (Norman), love my 12 string Dread (Seagull), hooked on my A & L AMI Cedar Top at the moment. If either of these companies made a Super Jumbo I'd have one as well.

But A&L AMI/Parlor is my favorite at this moment. Love its size, sound, look, playability.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I selected OM, but my current favorite is grand auditorium. Parlors are a little small, and I'm not a fan of jumbos/dreadnoughts.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not sure about favourites, I like the comfort of something tight waisted, but I'm not super fussy. I wouldn't want a small body baritone, so application is a factor. Body shape is complicated by body depth, woods, bracing, etc. I haven't owned a serious dread in years, though one of my Beneteaus comes close. Josh House is building some slope-shouldered ones I like. 

Most of my guitars are narrow in the waist, sit lower on the lap, have a more defined and crisp bass, and less strident highs than what I often hear in other guitars. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Dang your poll sucks I want to vote for more then one, I play them all and have all of them except the parlor, so seeing more then 50% are Dreads I have no choice but to vote there, so off to the game.Ship its so loud in here


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Where are 00s, and 0s? These are not Parlour guitars. Call them small bodied, if you like, but Parlours are 1s, 2s, 3s, etc. They generally have a 25" or less scale, & 12 frets to the body.

My favourite body size these days is a 00. In a high quality guitar, they can have a surprising amount of bass and they feel nice in the hands.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Om....This is the guitar I make the most...Players are very surprised at the loud sound coming from a smaller looking guitar and of course they fit so well in the players lap......This is the winner, I can't praise this guitar enough...Larry


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Where are 00s, and 0s? These are not Parlour guitars. Call them small bodied, if you like, but Parlours are 1s, 2s, 3s, etc. They generally have a 25" or less scale, & 12 frets to the body.
> 
> My favourite body size these days is a 00. In a high quality guitar, they can have a surprising amount of bass and they feel nice in the hands.


For many who are not acoustic purists-parlour means O OO classical etc. I maybe should have added a category for guitars like L body Larrivees,14 seris Taylors , M and J body Martins-I suggest these be considered as Jumbo for this poll


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I didn't make a selection because my guitar size of choice can change on a whim, or a need. 

My two main gigging guitars are a Bourgeois Jumbo OM and a DBJ-C ('small jumbo"). Both are larger guitars with tighter waists and quite comfortable to play. I would love to add one of Dana's new 00 models to the stable.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dreadnought. Pure vanity. I love the looks of them. I'm primarily a fingerstylist, so its not the best guitar for my style, but that's what I play. 

Lately, I've played some really nice Mini Jumbos though, so my next guitar may be something along those lines.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Personally if there were a mini jumbo choice i would have picked that one.Given the choices i picked the OM.Being a recently converted fingerstylist i like the mini jumbo shape and sound.For strumming i choose the OM hands down since i cant make my voice heard over a dread(i strum hard) and an OM can tackle *both* strumming and finger picking.
DISCLAIMER: I still love metal and always will:rockon:


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Lab123 said:


> Om....This is the guitar I make the most...Players are very surprised at the loud sound coming from a smaller looking guitar and of course they fit so well in the players lap......This is the winner, I can't praise this guitar enough...Larry


Samer here, with one addition: the best OMs I've made/played were OMs with Dreadnought body depth.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I didn't vote. My only acoustic is a Yammy APX-6, but I have heard some good blues guys playing parlors. They sounded excellent and I really am interested in one of those, but haven't even tried one yet.
-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Of the choices I picked 000 or OM.

Unless I come across an unbelievable deal, or I get one as a gift/prize, the next guitar I get is likely to be a steel string acoustic. I have a normal sized classical and a a 12 string that's a dreadnought size, but no six string flat top acoustic. (I'm not actively looking either--I have some other expenses right now.)

When I try them out I prefer the smaller sized ones--I'm mostly trying out blues stuff, and would probably use it for slide as well as regular stuff. But even just strumming chords on them--I like the sound. So far the various Godin brand acoustics have been enticing me, as well as a few Guilds, and even some Tanglewoods.

But most of the acoustics I see when I go to stores are dreads and jumbos, or parlours.
I have played some parlours I like as well.
I'd also like to get one with a built in piezo--but most of the none dreads/jumbos I see don't seem to have them, or they're the expensive ones.

Well, I don't have to decide soon--but I voted that way, because that's the way I'm leaning.


----------



## go77 (Feb 12, 2010)

1/ 000-18ge
2/ hd28v


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

OM for me....very comfortable to play and not quite a loud as the dreadnaughts.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you could get a parlor to sound like a jumbo, then that would be the ultimate size but I wouldn't trade the lack of depth and volume of sound by choosing a smaller body guitar. The better sound is more important to me.


----------



## kazzelectro (Oct 25, 2007)

Om or 000 sized guitars offer nice balanced tone and are more comfy to hold which translates into more time on the couch with you sweetheart.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Dread, but lately 000 have become really appealing because of their comfort factor while playing.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I voted for the OM. When I started getting into acoustics I was really into strumming so I started off with a dread, then moved into a jumbo. As I got older, I started getting into fingerstyle and tried a few OM / 000 style guitars and eventually settled on a Taylor GA. I find that it's the perfect combination between a dread and OM as it sounds great when you strum it and even better when you play fingerstyle on it.


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

voted dread but parlor shopping


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Larrivee L shape is my favorite followed by parlour


----------



## renegade (Jul 6, 2011)

Just ordered a Folk because of the size. Driving my girlfriend crazy with the anticipation!!!! 2-3 weeks to go!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Renegade, Whats your your review of the Folk? (which folk did you get)


----------



## Steve P (May 9, 2007)

I like the Larrivee L shape, too. Smaller than the dread, but still has bass and volume. I think it sounds good both strummed and fingerpicked.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I've never owned one, and have only pissed-about with them in music shops, but I love the look of a nice JUMBO acoustic.......so big and in-yer-face.

Slap on a mustache bridge and viola!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I keep wanting to like an OM, but everyone of them I've ever picked up seemed to be real flabby with the bass notes.

So... dreads for me.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I voted for dreadnaught, but if mini jumbo were up there I'd be pretty torn between the two. I have a mini I really like and don't feel any need for a dread these days.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

I really like the Larrivee Ls.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

wiley said:


> Thanks for making the Poll happen!
> 
> Love my Dread (Norman), love my 12 string Dread (Seagull), hooked on my A & L AMI Cedar Top at the moment. If either of these companies made a Super Jumbo I'd have one as well.
> 
> But A&L AMI/Parlor is my favorite at this moment. Love its size, sound, look, playability.


+1 for the Ami!!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I just picked up a Gibson J-185 last week. The last thing on my list was a mapled-up jumbo. But ......wow. This thing sits on my knee perfectly and projects beautifully. I'm lovin' it


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I have an older 00-18 that is super light, super loud and super clear..."it's a super guitar".








Cheers, d


----------



## Dexter Reiss (Jan 23, 2013)

Definitely OM. I have yet to try a jumbo though...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I played a parlor art and lutherie nylon for years. I bought it because it was cheap and good value (new$600- I paid $226). 

I had been considering investing in a vintage Martin or the like but was concerned as the quality from one to another is inconsistent. Then my buddy told me all about Collings. I did some research and was initially impressed. You wouldn't believe what came up on C-list. A collings 0002H with a high end p/u. It was undervalued by about 15% so I went to play it. AMAZING. truly the best guitar I have ever played. And I've played a ton of nice ones. 000 is my favorite size. OM being 2nd.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi rollingdam,

Where do you want me to put a Larrivée L / Morgan Concert.... (about the size of a Taylor Grand Auditorium)


----------

